# Things around the house



## RCH.Photo (Dec 15, 2009)

Just bought my first macro lens.  Tamron 90mm 2.8 SP Di.  Using it on my Nikon D80.  

Here are some of my first shots with it around the house, as I haven't had the time to get outside and look for other things to shoot

1.






2.





3.





4.


----------



## RinconPhoto (Dec 18, 2009)

I like it


----------



## RCH.Photo (Dec 18, 2009)

Thanks! It's a lot harder than I thought getting the focus right, but I'm working on it.  Here's another shot of our hibiscus that just bloomed indoors by the window.


----------

